# Was this ever an option? 20” S2 36 hole red band side stamp



## KevinBrick (Apr 16, 2022)

I contacted the seller and he said it came on a 64 lime green stingray.. He added the tire.. Wouldn’t a 64 be a center stamp? Also did they make a 36 hole side stamp?
it’s on eBay now..
https://www.ebay.com/itm/354011048986?campid=5335809022


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 16, 2022)

KevinBrick said:


> I contacted the seller and he said it came on a 64 lime green stingray.. He added the tire.. Wouldn’t a 64 be a center stamp? Also did they make a 36 hole side stamp?
> it’s on eBay now..
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/354011048986?campid=5335809022View attachment 1607484
> 
> ...



Yes '64 would be center stamp I believe up until '66/'67 was the change I could be wrong. Yes they made later 36 side stamps for the scrambler in the '70s. There may have been other 36 hole 20 inch wheels but I do not think so.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 16, 2022)

I'm almost 100% positive Stingrays were never offered with a red band only blue.


----------



## KevinBrick (Apr 16, 2022)

I’ve seen some with the yellow band kick back and also the single speed red band..


----------



## KevinBrick (Apr 16, 2022)

Found this interesting YouTube video


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 16, 2022)

KevinBrick said:


> Found this interesting YouTube video



He is a member on the site


----------

